# Happy Birthday MrMerlin777, whitway



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 28, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 06-28-2009:

-MrMerlin777 (born in 1968, Age: 41)
-whitway (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Theognome (Jun 28, 2009)

Us '68 models are most kewl: like the Cameros of the same year. Have a happy BD!

Theognome


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy birthday, guys!


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Don!!!


----------



## ExGentibus (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Grimmson (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Donald and Wayne


----------



## jlynn (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Don!!!! Happy Birthday Wayne!!!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 28, 2009)

Grimmson said:


> Happy birthday Donald and Wayne



Wow that's weird, my middle name is Wayne.

Thanks all.


----------



## Knoxienne (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Hadassah (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy birthday to the both of you.


----------



## ww (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Everyone. It's no secret that I'm old. 39  Forgot to make sure my year was displayed. 1 year till I hit the BIG 40!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## ww (Jun 28, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Grimmson said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday Donald and Wayne
> ...



So is mine but it's the name I go by since I'm a Junior.


----------



## Berean (Jun 28, 2009)

*Happy Birthday*, you guys!


----------

